# Printing on acetate



## hashtagdamit (Sep 6, 2015)

paano po ba mag print sa acetate gamit ko po kasi is CANON IP2870 nasa ink po ba or hindi po talaga kaya ng printer normal acetate po kasi gamit ko yung madulas napiprint namanpo niya yung image kaso pagpinunasan yung acetate nabubura na, may certain type po ba ng acetate paper na yung pwede sa printer ko? salamat po sa mga magrereply


----------

